# mri imaging of python digesting a rat



## MisssssSyrine (Sep 30, 2010)

http://www.asylum.com/2010/07/07/new-imaging-technology-shows-animal-insides-python-digesting-ra/

*Published On:* -
*Source:* pharyngula

*Go to Original Article*


----------



## dean30bb (Sep 30, 2010)

thats pretty sweet


----------



## MisssssSyrine (Sep 30, 2010)

Great images indeed


----------



## ShaunMorelia (Sep 30, 2010)

Anyone want to re-post them?
Work and their web-washer.....:evil:


----------



## Funkstaa (Sep 30, 2010)

That's insane- Did I mention I'm in love with technology and the things we can research these days ! Awsome find


----------



## cris (Sep 30, 2010)

Here it is for those who cant see the site, it does have drugs and sex related stuff on the site, so probably why its getting blocked.
New Imaging Technology Shows Animal Insides, Python Digesting a Rat

Using a combination of computer tomography (CT) and magnetic resonance imaging (MRI), scientists Kasper Hansen and Henrik Lauridsen of Aarhus University in Denmark were able to visualize the entire internal organ structures and vascular systems (aka "guts") of a Burmese Python digesting a rat.

By choosing the right settings for contrast and light intensity during the scanning process, the scientists were able to highlight specific organs and make them appear in different colors. The non-invasive CT and MRI scans could let scientists look at animal anatomy without the need for other invasive methods such as dissections.







We had the scientists send us some exclusive step-by-step images of the process. While some might call them gruesome, we remind you that knifing your way through frog guts during high school anatomy wasn't exactly pretty either. Keep reading to see the gradual, 132-hour disappearance of one rat from the python stomach.

This is a Burmese Python scanned before ingesting a rat and then at two, 16, 24, 32, 48, 72 and 132 hours after dinner. The succession of images reveals a gradual disappearance of the rat's body, accompanied by an overall expansion of the snake's intestine, shrinking of the gallbladder and a 25 percent increase in heart volume.





Below, check out a pic of the full snake, mid-rat-digestion:


----------



## the jungle guy (Sep 30, 2010)

thats cool, great find


----------



## pythrulz (Sep 30, 2010)

thats very interesting modern technology is briliant


----------



## Gusbus (Sep 30, 2010)

thats is cool very intersesting


----------

